# Blast chiller or freezer - necessary?



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

I like the sound of it.....


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

They're nice to have, but they do only one thing, and after that you need a regular freezer or cooler to store your product in. 

Know a baker who has a walk-in blast freezer. Has a large contract for muffins. He wheels the muffins baked in disposable 12-er forms on their rack straight from the rack oven and rolls it in the blast freezer. After 1/2 hr he rolls the rack out and embalms the frozen muffins in their trays in plastic, boxes them, stores them in the regular freezer, and the next day they're in the clients freezer. What a set-up!

If I ever had the money I'd spend it on a full size Rational oven....


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

... and my ignorance is showing... Rational?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

..Ovens. Kind of like getting a Porsche on your b'day for free with a glove compartment full of $100's and a supermodel sitting in the passenger's seat.

Bake, roast, steam, combi bake, but most importantly the regeneration mode: You can wheel in a rack of 60 cold dressed plates, hit the regenertion mode, 10 minute later you have 60 piping hot banquet dinners. Crisp items crisp, moist items moist, no burning, no drying out, no steam puddles; you can throw a special blanket over it so it holds for almost 20 mins and wheel in more racks. One guy can put out 200 meals, he can dress the plates cold, and put out the food. Perfect for catering. 

Sigh.. now I've got to get back to reality, a regular convection oven, a Garland oven, and 5 of the 300 mpc Cambros....


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Ooooooohh... I want one of those.

Just as soon as I figure out how to fit it into my 8' x 13' condo kitchen...

Mike


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I used to work for a food manufacturer that sold frozen doughs and hors d'oeuvres. We didn't have a blast freezer per se, although iirc the fans were stronger in one part of the walk in freezer, and that's where we'd chll down the fillings and freeze the finished hors d's before packaging.

If you cook big volume, a blast chiller is great to have. But if you're just a regular restaurant kitchen, you could probably use the space (and the money) better.


----------

